# 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 and e1000e EEPROM corruption? [solved]

## Speculi

My ethernet card suddenly stopped working.

I got told, there was a bug in kernel 2.6.27 which could overwrite the EEPROM of Intel Ethernet cards.   :Confused: 

I use kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 on amd64 (Lenovo 3000 N200 769-B7G).

Could it be this bug that destroyed my ethernet card? I read in kernel 2.6.27.1 the bug is fixed.Last edited by Speculi on Sat Feb 14, 2009 11:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yes, it was fixed. I believe it was fixed before it came out of rc status, but that was a while ago. I've slept since then.

There is an EEPROM fix out on the 'net for folks who had this bug bite them. Unfortunately, I read that when the .27 kernel first hit, so Google will be your friend in this.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Hu

The bug was caused by the use of the dynamic function tracing framework, which most end users would not have reason to activate.  What is the output of zgrep FTRACE /proc/config.gz?

----------

## Speculi

Output of zgrep FTRACE /proc/config.gz:

```
CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE is not set
```

I used genkernel for speeding up installation of a running Gentoo-System...

I want to install Gentoo on 2 more Machines, would it be saver to use amd64 gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r4 or ~amd64 gentoo-sources-2.6.28  :Question: 

----------

## Hu

You do not have the code that could kill e1000e cards.  Something else has caused your problem.

In general, you should go with the latest released kernel that does not have any known regressions on your setup.  If you are concerned, stick with a kernel that the Gentoo kernel team has marked as stable.

----------

## Monkeh

 *Speculi wrote:*   

> My ethernet card suddenly stopped working.
> 
> I got told, there was a bug in kernel 2.6.27 which could overwrite the EEPROM of Intel Ethernet cards.  
> 
> I use kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 on amd64 (Lenovo 3000 N200 769-B7G).
> ...

 

Uuhhh, as the 0769-B7G uses a Broadcom NIC.. no?

----------

## Speculi

Ok, thanks to all the answers.

My problem seems to be magicaly solved, the NIC is up and running as suddenly as it crashed.

(lspci didn't output the card anymore and it didn't seem to be a Linux problem, because Windows didn't recognize the card either. One day later, everything is working again.)

I hope it won't crash again.   :Confused: 

----------

